# Canary breeding help?



## Shaboygan (May 26, 2009)

A little while ago my canary pair started breeding, great I thought, now I can see the miracle of life in my own home. But I read that it takes 14 days for the eggs to hatch? It's been almost 17 days now and nothing has happened. I inspected one of the eggs and theres definatly something in there, its not transparent, definatly opaque.
So what the heck is going on?!?!?!?!??!?
Is this normal???

Upon further inspection, yesterday i noticed one of the eggs had a small crack and a hole, there was no liquid in the nest and I'm pretty sure its because theres a full grown baby in there. It seems like the crack has gotten bigger since but nothing drastic. Is this normal too????
Is a baby trying to get out but taking it's time????
Did the mom do it by accident????

Any help is much much appreciated
thanks


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

How many eggs are there.The eggs will hatch 14 days from the last egg being laid.
If the egg is cracked and no baby emerges then it is possible that the baby has died.This unforunately happens.
If they haven't hatched within two weeks of when they are meant to then you should discard them.
Unfortunately breeding is not all plain sailing and survival rate can be low.
We have just had some born in our aviary but out of 15 eggs we ended up with three live babies.
Let us know what happens.


----------



## Shaboygan (May 26, 2009)

There's three eggs in total, the last egg was laid on the 13th. she started incubating before the last egg was laid though. There HAS to had been a chick in that egg with the very tiny hole in it because there's a large bump on the top of the center of the egg. It's been like that for a day now, could the chick still be alive and growing? Or did it 100% die while hatching?


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

It could still be alive and slow hatching.
I would just leave it be for now and see what happens.I would gues s it may have died.
Is the mum still sitting on them.
If nothing happens two weeks from the date they should have hatched then just discard them but try to leave them alone in the mean time or you will uoset the mum if they are fertile.
Eggs are very fragile is it possible you cracked it when checking it?


----------



## Shaboygan (May 26, 2009)

I actually do hear these little peeping sounds every so often
they dont last very long though.
I really doubt I damaged the egg, I was REALLY careful with it. That might not even be the one I handled either.
Is it possible that it tried to hatch but it was too weak so it's taking it's time and gathering strength?
I'm going to remove the eggs when the parents abandon the nest
and yes, the mom sits on the eggs ALL the time


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

That is good mum is sitting on them still.If it was dead she probably would have thrown it out herself.
Fingers crossed it is just working up to living in the big wide world.
Don't forget the egg food if they do hatch.


----------



## Shaboygan (May 26, 2009)

I really do hope they hatch for her. She's a great bird and I love her to bits


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Ours have just left the nest and they are so sweet in an ugly sort of way lol


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi there.
Any more progress with the egg?


----------



## Shaboygan (May 26, 2009)

No, they haven't hatched yet, I'm pretty sure i'm going to remove the nest tomorow.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

That is a shame.Watch that mum has not laid a second clutch which is quite normal straight away.


----------



## thegoldfincher (Mar 9, 2010)

Next time, start countdown and around 12th day pulverizes water on eggs, or give them an external bath case.

Good luck,
Nick


----------



## pbarnes (May 8, 2010)

hi can anyone help i,m looking to buy plastic split rings for my new canarys i,ve searched the web but with no luck and pet shops only sell a few but r expensive if anyone can help i,ll be well happy ty paul


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Get all mine from here http://www.ringco.co.uk/


----------

